# Hobby Straps



## Hobby Straps (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Guys; Just I have logged in the forum and want to introduce myself briefly. I am almost 70 years old, retired and former orthopedic shoemaker. For watches, I was already interested as a young man. However, mainly for vintage and retro watches. Since I am retired I sometimes make watch bands for my forum friends in the German watch forum. They are, of course, all documented and can be seen here: Ledermax.eu
Since I am dependent on my bad English skills on the Google translation system, I now already apologize for possibly crazy in English.
I am looking forward to a friendly communication. Best Greetings: Karl


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Post some pictures, please. If you're unsure how to, there is a forum FAQ post by KrispyDK with instructions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobby Straps (Mar 11, 2017)

Good Morning Chromjob.

I want to try it. Until then, please take a look at my homepage. Ledermax-retro.de
This is my hobby site and, of course, in German, but the pictures speak for themselves.
Maybe you'll write me a few lines about it.
Greetings from Ramrath, Germany. This is on the Lower Rhine valley.

Karl


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the invite. But some forums frown upon joining, and posting, for the purpose of inviting people OFF the site to their own web site.

Best way to earn some interest and credibility HERE is to post and participate in discussions HERE. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobby Straps (Mar 11, 2017)

Good afternoon;

Hello Chromjob;
Since I have probably misunderstood you. You wanted to see some pictures of my hobbies? Since I do not know how I can upload pictures from my archive here, a reference to my homepage seemed sensible. I'm not advertising for anything, because I'm not a dealer and my credibility you will not ask to know. Your frown is reserved for you. The last thing I expected here is an instructive pointing finger!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You are right, sir. Welcome to the forum. 

Instructions for posting pictures:

HOW TO POST A PICTURE ON THE FORUM (NEW FOR 2016)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=33783&share_tid=103087&url=http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-HOW-TO-POST-A-PICTURE-ON-THE-FORUM-%28NEW-FOR-2016%29&share_type=t


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome along Karl :thumbsup:

I can see us all having some fun conversations through the medium of Google translate  What could go wrong?!


----------



## Hobby Straps (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello Relaxer, hello chromjob
The misunderstanding was probably rather a cognitive comprehension error and less a translator's error. But the answer is already o.K. , Thank you.

But, your link leads me only back to the main page of the forum and nowhere else.

Please remember that I belong to an older generation. Our children and grandchildren, of course, speak all English language. I Myself have only heard about this from the army, and that has been more than 30 years ago.
But it is quite good with Google Translator.

greetings
Karl


----------



## Hobby Straps (Mar 11, 2017)

Fazit: ein uninteressantes System. Nichts - nur Nabelschau.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Tapatalk mobile app linking seems to be faulty.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Karl. Your work is impeccable.


----------

